# Golfs most important 3 secs - Captured on Video



## SpectateSwamp (Jul 7, 2010)

Immediate replay of the final 3 seconds in slo-mo - For all the Golfers 

The only controllable segment when videoing a Golf Swing is the END. By turning OFF recording you enable the software to play just the final 3 seconds (the Swing) in slow motion. What a simple solution to recording and playing back a multitude of golf swings (90+ per tournament) TIMES 2 camcorders: one behind and one across. 

Golf swing clips can range from 3 to 15 or 20 seconds. Not that long but if played back in slow motion. It becomes way too long. A major New Feature of this software solved that. (it plays just the final 3 secs slo-mo) Now the nearly 200 video clips are set to play. Full speed and the 3-sec Slo-Mo 

Within minutes of leaving the course. That video is up and playing on a large screen while the participants are having their supper and awards. The video files are all loaded & running off a 2GB USB stick. They just loved it. 

If you use your video record button like THIS there will always be something worth showing in Slo-Mo right near the end. This measure of control over LIVE video events is better than nothing.



What a wack'em smack'em screen saver This is. Random video from 2 tournaments (nearly 400 shots) Full speed and Slow-motion of the last 3 seconds. Pure action. 

When things can be done this fast to do. It's got to be simple and is. Nobody does golf swing slo-mo video playback faster than this. Nobody.


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Jul 7, 2010)

*You put on the Golf tournament so why not provide the video promotional opportunities*

SAMPLE of the Rotary Golf video demonstration at Osoyoos June 2010 (180 short video clips)

[
The DVD version is much Better. Higher resolution, Instant switching between mini clips and the last 3 seconds (the Swing) in Super Slow Motion..

This year we will have camcorders at 3 or more holes for even better coverage. The pros will be jealous. With 6 camcorders there will be 600+ video clips, that amount will still easily fit on a DVD.

The SPECIAL playback software recognizes a short-short video(2 secs or less) as a break record. So within 15 minutes of leaving the course, the Big Clubhouse screens will be up and playing random-by-foursome (by hole). Nobody can do this faster or easier. 

Have the sponsor contribute a Mpg video or 2 to pitch for their latest and greatest NEW product!! These DVD's will be keepers for all the participants...

What a cool screen saver, video of your friends at some of your favourite golf holes.


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Jul 7, 2010)

*Greatest Golf Swing app gets even better*

A minor modification has been made to the "golf" option: now the complete video plays at normal speed then without closing and re-opening the video the playback starts at 6 seconds from the end in normal speed then with 3 seconds remaining it switches to slow motion (for the swing) This is followed by the last 3 seconds replaying twice. 

At any point the video can be interrupted with a return and restarted with another return causing that specific clip to play "again" Making it easy to view any swing multiple times.


----------

